# Noah broke into the pantry!



## Niamhf

Noah went quiet this morning during the morning routine (I normally have to fend him off whilst I'm cleaning his cage). The suspicious silence could only mean trouble! And sure enough I found him in the pantry crunching away at salt flakes!!! Of course the second I scolded him he jumped into the dish protecting his findings and started squawking!!
Little rascal.
I took it away and offered him water but he wasn't interested. I hope he'll be okay now I'm kind of worried.


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a mischievous little fellow! :wow:

I imagine the only effect of eating some of the salt flakes will be that Noah will be more thirsty throughout the day.
Maybe you soulc offer him a bath. Perhaps he'll enjoy drinking and playing in it at the same time. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Noah, what a rascal! Goodness, he really is a troublemaker  

I'm glad he's okay and I'm sure he'll only be more thirsty as mentioned!


----------



## Birding

What a little trouble-maker! If there is one true thing in the world of parrots, it's that silence means trouble! One time Penry was caught licking all the salt off a pretzel; he was fine, just thirsty. A bath sounds like a good idea


----------



## Jonah

After seeing some of your video's of him, this is not hard to believe...
I am sure he will be fine...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Noah*

Wild bird use salt licks. Kelp is salty. The brown salt wheel has much needed iodine in it. my vet commented that they were glad to see the salt wheel in my travel cage. Farm supply stores sell them for as little as 30cents and I buy a case so it is even cheaper. I hang the salt wheel with the cuttlebone and watch as they run take a drink the go for a lick and crunch and then back for a drink. Budgie's mouth is naturally dry so I see why they take a drink and then lick. salt is a natural part of diet just not a binge, but once will not hurt!! Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Budget baby

Noah is a rascal, he will be fine I am sure. Budget loves to knock the salt shaker onto the floor and try and get any left overs for himself . he also flies straight to Rob's plate after I let him out if we have just eaten. He knows where his salt is LOL.:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf

FaeryBee said:


> *What a mischievous little fellow! :wow:
> 
> I imagine the only effect of eating some of the salt flakes will be that Noah will be more thirsty throughout the day.
> Maybe you soulc offer him a bath. Perhaps he'll enjoy drinking and playing in it at the same time. *


Thanks Deb &#128522;
I need eyes at the back of my head with him&#128541; he has a large water dish that he regularly bathes in but he hasn't bothered so far but I called Luke just now as he was able to do some work from home earlier before heading out and he said Noah is fine he's just been eating his pellets.



StarlingWings said:


> Noah, what a rascal! Goodness, he really is a troublemaker
> 
> I'm glad he's okay and I'm sure he'll only be more thirsty as mentioned!


Haha yes trouble he certainly is he's such a nosy little bird &#128522;



Birding said:


> What a little trouble-maker! If there is one true thing in the world of parrots, it's that silence means trouble! One time Penry was caught licking all the salt off a pretzel; he was fine, just thirsty. A bath sounds like a good idea


Haha cheeky Penry - and they're so delighted with themselves too they think it's a great achievement&#128514;



Jonah said:


> After seeing some of your video's of him, this is not hard to believe...
> I am sure he will be fine...


Yes he's a hyper chicky alright and I'm glad to say he doesn't seem to have side effects from it &#128522;



Jo Ann said:


> Wild bird use salt licks. Kelp is salty. The brown salt wheel has much needed iodine in it. my vet commented that they were glad to see the salt wheel in my travel cage. Farm supply stores sell them for as little as 30cents and I buy a case so it is even cheaper. I hang the salt wheel with the cuttlebone and watch as they run take a drink the go for a lick and crunch and then back for a drink. Budgie's mouth is naturally dry so I see why they take a drink and then lick. salt is a natural part of diet just not a binge, but once will not hurt!! Blessings, Jo Ann


Thanks Jo Ann that's a relief and how interesting. &#128522;



Pretty boy said:


> Noah is a rascal, he will be fine I am sure. Budget loves to knock the salt shaker onto the floor and try and get any left overs for himself . he also flies straight to Rob's plate after I let him out if we have just eaten. He knows where his salt is LOL.:budgie:


You should have seen him when I found him and the way he jumped into the dish! He's so funny when he's answeribg back after being scolded - he stands really tall with his legs and claws spread for a greater effect and squawks really loudly whilst nodding his head &#128514; cheeky little racscal!! &#128522;


----------



## Kate C

Niamh in the wild Kaks will eat kelp that has washed up on the beach. It is naturally part of their diet and they eat it when they know they need to. In the wild they are mainly living on small island around NZ where rats have not arrived at. So kelp and seaweed are often found on the beaches where they live. They also eat lots of flowers in the wild.

As Jo Ann has said you can get natural mineral blocks from Stock Feed Stores often they have small pieces broken off larger blocks that they sell. I am sure that Kellyville Pets probably have it for sale as well. I use seaweed meal in my hand raising mix that I make.

Noah obviously knew he needed some salt and he went for it.


----------



## Niamhf

Kate C said:


> Niamh in the wild Kaks will eat kelp that has washed up on the beach. It is naturally part of their diet and they eat it when they know they need to. In the wild they are mainly living on small island around NZ where rats have not arrived at. So kelp and seaweed are often found on the beaches where they live. They also eat lots of flowers in the wild.
> 
> As Jo Ann has said you can get natural mineral blocks from Stock Feed Stores often they have small pieces broken off larger blocks that they sell. I am sure that Kellyville Pets probably have it for sale as well. I use seaweed meal in my hand raising mix that I make.
> 
> Noah obviously knew he needed some salt and he went for it.


Thanks Kate  I'll definitly enquire about it. I might need to source some kelp for him &#128522;


----------



## MerBoy

Noah has such a colorful personality!


----------



## Niamhf

MerBoy said:


> Noah has such a colorful personality!


Thanks MerBoy  yes that he does! He will never be acused of being boring anyway that's for sure! :laughing:


----------



## Kate C

They could have Seaweed Meal also. Animal Supplies who were at Girraween and have moved to Elizabeth Drive are a huge supplier of animal products and they supply many pet shops. They have the Seaweed Meal.

I know that some Kak breeders give their birds rose flowers. Of course they use ones that have not been sprayed with anything. Kaks also like digging in dirt, some breeders supply their birds with a divot of turf with the dirt attached and the Kaks love to get into that. I think they eat the roots of the grass. They usually put it dirt side up in the cage.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Ha ha!! Better watch out for that little Noah. Next he'll be cooking up a steak!!


----------



## Niamhf

Kate C said:


> They could have Seaweed Meal also. Animal Supplies who were at Girraween and have moved to Elizabeth Drive are a huge supplier of animal products and they supply many pet shops. They have the Seaweed Meal.
> 
> I know that some Kak breeders give their birds rose flowers. Of course they use ones that have not been sprayed with anything. Kaks also like digging in dirt, some breeders supply their birds with a divot of turf with the dirt attached and the Kaks love to get into that. I think they eat the roots of the grass. They usually put it dirt side up in the cage.


Thanks Kate. Yes Noah loves to dig I have a forage pit in his cage and it provides great entertainment for him  I'll check out the seaweed meal. 



Frankie'sFriend said:


> Ha ha!! Better watch out for that little Noah. Next he'll be cooking up a steak!!


Haha yes I wouldn't put it past him!!


----------



## nuxi

Noah is a very cheeky boy! I hope he is well!


----------



## eduardo

*LOL, he sounds like my Tony! Always up to something.*


----------



## despoinaki

He is a little naughty, isn't he?  I guess the salt wasn't harmful for his little body!
I imagine him squaking while he holds his things under that plate and makes me laugh!


----------



## Niamhf

nuxi said:


> Noah is a very cheeky boy! I hope he is well!


Thanks Gaby  yes he's absolutely fine, still bouncing around 



eduardo said:


> *LOL, he sounds like my Tony! Always up to something.*


Haha oh he's so nosy - into everything! 



despoinaki said:


> He is a little naughty, isn't he?  I guess the salt wasn't harmful for his little body!
> I imagine him squaking while he holds his things under that plate and makes me laugh!


Lol yes he's a funny little bird and he thinks he's big enough to take on the world!


----------



## Budget baby

I can just picture Noah sitting on his little divot of lawn happily digging away throwing grass every way and making so much happy noise :laughing::nono:


----------



## Niamhf

Pretty boy said:


> I can just picture Noah sitting on his little divot of lawn happily digging away throwing grass every way and making so much happy noise :laughing::nono:


Hahaha spot on! He loves chuckling when he's exploring


----------



## deriksen

Such a trouble-maker! But it seems it's always more fun to do what's not allowed


----------



## Niamhf

deriksen said:


> Such a trouble-maker! But it seems it's always more fun to do what's not allowed


Haha so true


----------

